# What is your "go to" place(s) for.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

What is your "go to" place(s) for collars??

Ive been buying from Collar Mania, but just havent found anything that I REALLY want for Rhett. And I get to order him one for my birthday...and I just cant find anything!

I want a martingale, with a manly look...but maybe with a twist, like Celtic knot, vintage, etc. Oh and if you go looking for cool designs it needs to not have any brown(he is black and white!LOL) and no, or very little, green....as blue is his colour!!


SOOOO where do you go???


Right now he has this one(his is the sushi one, but the argyle was bought for him!:wink


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's what I want but can't afford one yet........ Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Say no more...

Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> Here's what I want but can't afford one yet........ Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars


I was JUST looking there!! Or should I say DROOLING over there!:biggrin:



malluver1005 said:


> Say no more...
> 
> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


Thank ya!:happy: I shall go hunt for something that I like!:biggrin1:


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Say no more...
> 
> Martingale Collars | Designer Dog Collars |Greyhound Collars | Sighthound Collars


We second this nomination!! Spent hundreds of $$ there the past couple of years on collars for the girls :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

jdatwood said:


> We second this nomination!! Spent hundreds of $$ there the past couple of years on collars for the girls :biggrin:


Why cant I be easy to choose for?!?!?!

GAAAA....


I cant find anything so far that I love for Rhett!!!LOL :lol:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I really like this etsy store. The quality of these collars is very comparable to the ones from 2Hounds. And the price tag is a little easier on the pocketbook :wink:

Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home

they updated their site a little bit!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I really like this etsy store. The quality of these collars is very comparable to the ones from 2Hounds. And the price tag is a little easier on the pocketbook :wink:
> 
> Welcome to The Hound Haberdashery by TheHoundHaberdashery on Etsy



OHH...I think that is the one that Linsey and I where talking about!LOL (but then I was looking at girly collars!haha)



Tobi said:


> Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home
> 
> they updated their site a little bit!


I just spent like 2 hours going thru EVERY single option that I could think of...and couldnt come up with anything that screamed RHETT to me!!LOL


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

This is the one I want, very cool................
 Make Me a Martingale!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> This is the one I want, very cool................
> Make Me a Martingale!


I saw that one....and wondered if I snuck that into her paypal bill if my Mum(who is buying it for my/Rhett) would notice their prices!LOL :laugh:


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Zephyr has a whole wardrobe of collars! Here are some of the places I buy from:

Happy Tails Collars and Tags - These collars are well made and _very_ reasonably priced. It's usually where I go first, and if I don't find exactly what I'm looking for I go somewhere else. You really can't beat that price! 

Trendy Hounds - A lot of nice selection


K9 Closet - Tons of options to choose from


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I'm obsessed so learned to make my own. Eight of my dogs wear collars all the time and they get one custom made from their mom every few weeks. If it gets dirty, it gets replaced!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> Zephyr has a whole wardrobe of collars! Here are some of the places I buy from:
> 
> Happy Tails Collars and Tags - These collars are well made and _very_ reasonably priced. It's usually where I go first, and if I don't find exactly what I'm looking for I go somewhere else. You really can't beat that price!
> 
> ...



Cool thanks!:smile: Im going to check them out now!:biggrin1:



Donna Little said:


> I'm obsessed so learned to make my own. Eight of my dogs wear collars all the time and they get one custom made from their mom every few weeks. If it gets dirty, it gets replaced!


Ah know...Ive started playing around with making some.......other then I cant find any "boy" fabrics that I like for Rhett!!!LOL :lol: I found one for Brody and one for Leo...but none for Rhett!!:tongue:


----------



## tem_sat (Jun 20, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Here's what I want but can't afford one yet........ Custom Leather Dog Collars - Paco Collars


This cracked me up...


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I get collars on Etsy and have bought from a few different stores on there. I was happy every time . I'm not especially picky, though. I like the range of patterns you can get from Etsy sellers, plus they're generally going to be able to work with you and do custom sizes. My Cockers have small necks and tend to need small size collars...but small collars in stores are usually too thin for my liking. So Etsy is nice because I can ask for a small size but wide.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

I've been wanting to learn how to make my own martingales for ages...but I think I'd need to learn how to sew first haha.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Porphyria said:


> I've been wanting to learn how to make my own martingales for ages...but I think I'd need to learn how to sew first haha.


Martingales are actually, IME, quite easy!:smile:
and they are QUITE fun to make!:biggrin: :thumb:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

If youre looking for cute fabrics, check out fairy tail collars on etsy, you can upgrade to martingale for $3
Fairy Tail Collars by fairytailcollars on Etsy

I also like 3dirtydawgs
http://www.3dirtydawgz.com/large-medium-dog-collars.html


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

You could try Karen's Kollars.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Stillwater Kennel Supply -- for their everyday collars. I could probably learn to make my own, but he just has such fair prices for collars that can literally take anything.

Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Home & Ella's Lead - Home for cute stuff.

I think Lily's "For Ella" is hands down my favorite. But I really want a vegan McStolly mix sometime. Only thing I would change is get the D placement customized to be on the end like the "working dog" collar they have. I very very much prefer that placement. I want the vintage design Gertrude's Son in red leather and silver hardware too.... And I need a new police lead someday (Scout ate BOTH of mine). And Missy needs a cat collar. Oh dear, I have a big Ella's Lead addiction!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

After hearing some horror stories about Dogs choking on conventional collars, these are the only ones I use anymore... 

They ain't fancy looking but they might save a Dogs life.... there's even a cool video on the front page. 


Tazlab safety collars and pet products :: leashes


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Kevin I'm so happy you posted that!! We've had two of our dogs get stuck together, one with it's jaw looped and twisted under the others collar, worse was the collar that needed to come off was a buckle collar and not a snap collar. I couldn't get it off without tightening it so we had to cut it off. I really thought we were going to lose one dog to strangulation and the other would have it's jaw broken...It was so horrible.

Now everyone runs around the home nakie and collars only go on when we are going somewhere. Those collars look excellent though and great for out on our property when they are running loose together!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

no problem. All 3 of mine have them now. They are also pretty high quality collars, good strong material. Doubt I'll need another for years. 

Pretty ingenious design actually. Wish I had the brains to think of this type of thing.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Here are a couple of collars I made for my best friends Pitbull and Boston. I LOVE her dogs so I make them a new collar as often as I can so my step-dogs can be stylin!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

This may sound a bit frugal, but Anyplace that they have a collar I like that's on sale, clearance ,is marked down, a great price ,ummm yah have to have something worth it, well then of course if it says BEARS, WHITE SOX,BULLS,BLACKHAWKS,I will make an exception to the rule heehee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

K9 Closet is the one I always fall back on (we have at least 6 of those). I love collar mania (only 1 of these thus far) as well, but its hard to pick fabrics and embroidery that goes together. I just (literally) splurged on a collar from Ella's Leads, because I had my heart set on a leather collar. I also bought from blocky dogs but those are huge collars and probably not what you are looking for...


----------



## Dog Walker (Dec 23, 2010)

I honestly spent months looking for a very specific color of purple collar/leash/harness for my baby. I had given up (couldn't find any online!) and one day we were at Lowes looking at plants and I found the collar/leash/and harness I had been looking for. So I just collar shop where I can find the ones I want!


----------



## jiml (Jun 29, 2010)

nothing fancy here, but i like a clip on my martingale

http://www.cetaceacorp.com/pets/collars/quick-release-collars/


----------



## peachykeen (Aug 5, 2011)

i really like Home : Collar Me Happy collar me happy. they have a quality product plus they do rescue work.


----------

